# What began as a nice relaxing morning walk.......



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Turned into a crazy, mud bogging zoomie fest w/in no time


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Dirty pup - clean pup


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

Some nice pics I was able to get pre-mud


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

nice pictures hahaha !


----------



## foti (Oct 22, 2009)

OMG i lov ur dog


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Well she had a blast!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

LOL!! These are some awesome pictures! He looks like he had a blast.. haha great pictures


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics  OMG we have this little creek by the house that get's all muddy and nasty and Dosia loves it lol


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

awesome pics! 

reminds me of when i took Daisy and Dre to the dog park the day after it rained one time.. empty park thats sump like so the base was full of water.. they had a blast..


off topic
kg, i just noticed i joined before you .. look at the post count difference.. lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO OMG , wat a brat lol , looks like she had fun though


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

cEElint said:


> awesome pics!
> 
> ..
> 
> ...


LOL girls just like to talk more dont you know this? lol you joined way before me too but I think im past you lol


----------



## pittylove77 (Jun 3, 2011)

haha wow i loveee your dog.
shes gorgeous and you can tell she has a good personality


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Haha, that's great. I love how dogs aren't afraid to go get dirty.... Although Dakota prances around poop so he won't step in it.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> LOL girls just like to talk more dont you know this? lol you joined way before me too but I think im past you lol


i moderate on a car forum, so most of my time is spent there


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Dirty little PIG-bull LOL!! Looks like she had fun


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Oh man, they love to get dirty don't they? haha Helena will swim in nasty lake water and then hates to take baths. Great pics!


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

So the teens around here call that mud hole the the Chevy Pit. Gracie runs by it every Sunday morning and she's always gone around it....until today.

She was being so silly zooming through it I has tears running down my face from laughing so hard. I wish I had taken video, but it happened so fast I was lucky to get the pics I did.

Then of course she had to come right over to me to shake off!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

Gotta love the zoomies!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

cEElint said:


> off topic
> kg, i just noticed i joined before you .. look at the post count difference.. lol


:rofl:Man I was looking at that yesterday. I joined the same month as Krystal and she's got like 9 times the amount of posts!

Back on topic, I really think Gracie would like to move to Australia. I am so in love with this dog, it's ridiculous. Not as much mud here in the west though.


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

aus_staffy said:


> :
> Back on topic, I really think Gracie would like to move to Australia. I am so in love with this dog, it's ridiculous. Not as much mud here in the west though.


Well, I'm not too sure about moving, but a visit would sure be nice  It's on my bucket list, so maybe Gracie can bring me along with her LOL


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Kind of makes me want to go play in the mud. Looks like one happy dog.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

haha thats great. LOVE the one shaking, that head is like 180 degrees, lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG I am lovin the dirty pics, she looks like a completely different dog almost. :d Grea pics  hugs


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

aus_staffy said:


> :rofl:Man I was looking at that yesterday. I joined the same month as Krystal and she's got like 9 times the amount of posts!
> 
> Back on topic, I really think Gracie would like to move to Australia. I am so in love with this dog, it's ridiculous. Not as much mud here in the west though.


No I think she would rather move to North Carolina!If anybody is getting this dog,it's me!lol

She looks just as beautiful with mud all over her.But I bet it was a pain in the butt washing her and then the tub.lol.Did you have to drive her back home or were you in walking distance to your house.That would have sucked to drive her back all muddy.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

man she is a good looking girl i totally love her  man i want to get cheza around some water i'm real curious to see what she would do


----------



## Luvum (Nov 11, 2010)

dixieland said:


> No I think she would rather move to North Carolina!If anybody is getting this dog,it's me!lol
> 
> She looks just as beautiful with mud all over her.But I bet it was a pain in the butt washing her and then the tub.lol.Did you have to drive her back home or were you in walking distance to your house.That would have sucked to drive her back all muddy.


Thankfully we had just walked there from home. I probably wouldn't have thought it was so funny if I had to drive home with her. 

Oh, and LOL at calling dibs on Gracie


----------

